

E.T. for Atari 2600 game cartridge unearthed - radley
http://instagram.com/p/nQ5izRPfxA/

======
bdevine
That's very interesting and cool, but the myth[0] is that a large amount of
copies were buried, and one copy found is necessary but insufficient evidence
of the myth's veracity.

FWIW, I do hope that the legends are true!

[0]
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atari_video_game_burial](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atari_video_game_burial)

